# Mother - non migrating dependent?



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

What is the benefit of declaring my mother as non migrating dependent? Would that mean that I would be able to immediately call her after migrating to Australia if she decides to come later on. Also in that case do I still have to pay second installment required for non-functional English. Please advise.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

for the installment question.

for non-migrating dependent,no installment needed -- means no fees

but i am not sure about the benefit whether anybody can call her later on? Others please advise?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammalik27 and coolkhu, 

non-migrating dependents have to *pass the health requirements* but you don't have to pay any additional fees (except for the medicals). Why? Because the Australian authorities want to estimate the costs if you decide to bring your mom later-on before they grant your visa. 

Note that "*bringing her later*" is difficult and time consuming (or very, very expensive). Take a look at the parent visa processing priorities: 



> Based on current planning levels, if you are applying for a Parent (non-contributory) visa you can *expect an approximate 13 year wait before visa grant consideration* after being allocated a queue date.


There is also a *contributory parent* category of visas, see the full overview of parent visa options. If you apply for a contributory parent visa you only have to wait 1-2 years before they start processing the application. Downside: It *costs around 42,000AUD per parent*. 

If she really is fully dependent on you, I would recommend to include her in the application straightaway. There are also long-stay tourist visa options for extended visits (e.g. 6 months to help your partner with the kids etc.) but she has to return home after that and is just a visitor. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks monika,

But why medical before we decide to add her in application?
They can ask later on if we add her?
Once they decide then we cannot add her? And this medical and pcc will be wasted?

And if non-migrating medical fails means all fail?



coolkhu said:


> for the installment question.
> 
> for non-migrating dependent,no installment needed -- means no fees
> 
> but i am not sure about the benefit whether anybody can call her later on? Others please advise?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi coolkhu, 

well, *these are the rules* as stated on the Health Examinations page: 



> Note: The above health examinations will also *need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents*, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, *in case they decide to migrate in the future*.


Otherwise people would just not mention any dependents in the application that could potentially endanger their application. If you don't mention her as "non-migrating" that can be very problematic if you want to sponsor her with another visa later. _"You did not mention your mom as dependent in your 2013 application and now she is all of a sudden and has been for years? Sounds fishy..."_ 

Migration is so expensive that "wasting" a couple of hundred dollars on the medicals is just a drop in the ocean. Getting your mom later will cost you so much more time and money and may not even be possible because parents have to pass the _balance-of-family test_ (i.e. most of her children have to live in Australia). 

What I'd recommend: If she is really "dependent" and you have sufficient proof, include her in the application. If she fails the medicals your CO will usually give you the option to remove her from the application (change to non-migrating family member status). Otherwise it is indeed "one fails all fail".

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Monika for your feedback.

Yes I thought the same, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Monika and Other Seniors,

Can you please answer the following queries?

How can we apply for non-migrating dependent later on if visa granted for main applicant?

if we can apply for a parent or visit visa category then if I am not wrong then isn't it the same case for non-migrating dependent or other family members? so what's the extra benefit for non-migrating dependent will get over other family members?

Please advise, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

There is no benefit. They apply for a parent visa the same as everyone else and have to meet the same requirements as them. Oh and they either pay $40k or wait 15yrs for grant, that is after they have waited the 2yrs it takes for them to be able to apply.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

If I take your point then why medical & pcc for non-migrating dependent now and not for other family members?

Can you please add your thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Because DIAC does not want to separate dependent families. They know they will probably apply for a visa later and do not want you to be seperated from them then because they have to reject them. If they check your dependents upfront they can be sure they are playing no part in separating families.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

I didn't get the following point?

"then because they have to reject them"

but as you said NO benefit then even one has to apply in a similar way to that of other family members then whats the reason of just doing medical and pcc up front.. they can do it later on just like others?

Sorry for lots of questions..but i want to remove confusions. hope you understand..


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Because if they reject them as non migrating dependent on your application they also reject you.

If they granted you and not them then they would be playing part in splitting families. So nobody gets a visa. 

If you choose to not add them as migrating or non migrating and were granted they may later choose to apply separately for a parent visa. If they are rejected DIAC know they played no part in splitting your family which was instead due to the applicants stupidity.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

but non-migrating means, dependents are not coming with you in any case so split case would remain no matter rejected or granted.

in this case they should always reject because they don't want to split families? OR I should say there should be no option for non-migrating dependent..if dependent they always migrating?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Split case would not remain because there would be the option of them applying for parent visas or last remaining relative in the knowledge they pass the character and health requirement.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

means this character and med checks are of no use?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

No they are of plenty of use to DIAC. They ensure every dependent member of your family is able to migrate should they wish to.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

so I summed up your feedback, your recommendation is to keep non-migrating dependents away from your application? like consider as other family members?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

That is not what I said.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

_shel said:


> That is not what I said.


What is the most prudent thing that I can do in filling out EOI. I would like to bring my mother along with me as she is totally dependent on me. However, since she does not has functional English skills, I have to pay additional AUD 4000. Now thats where my problem begins. I just don't have it at this point in time. I am totally comfortable with the idea that if she losses I lose too, but to reach that point I have to pay a big sum that I don't have. So I do not have that option.
My second best bet was declaring her as 'non migrating' but what I have understood is that declaring relatives non-migrating only serves the purpose of removing guilt from DIAC conscious and does nothing else. Sound wierd to me but I guess that is the reality.
In the given circumstances, what are the possible options that I have after migrating Australia to bring her with me either by hook or by crook .


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammalik27, 

if you want your mom to join you within the next couple of years and if she is dependent on you I would strongly recommend to *include her* in the application as secondary applicant. It will likely never be that "easy" and "cheap" (by comparison) again. Don't you have any relatives who could lend you (or rather: your mom) the money? 

By the way, you should check if your migration plan is viable if you don't have an extra 4,000AUD in the bank. Migrating is super-expensive. My partner and I spent almost 8,000AUD (jointly) before we even landed in Australia (including flight tickets, visa costs and all documents/tests/translations, though). You may be able to save money by roughing it in the first couple of months (shared accommodation, no eating out etc.) but living expenses in Australia are pretty steep. That is balanced by the higher salaries to some extent but the *first couple of weeks or months* until you get a job can be a huge *drain your resources*. You really need some cash at the beginning! In Sydney, we pay a weekly rent of 580AUD (for a really nice inner-city apartment, but still). If you sign a lease for an apartment or house you'll need to pay a bond, which is usually around 4 weeks of rent. For a couple, I'd recommend to bring 20,000AUD, for a single person at least 10,000-15,000AUD. People can make do with much less but then you'd have to plan very carefully. 

You can save by *coming over alone first* and getting your mom to join you once you have a good job and decent place to live. Your mom only has to come on a short validation trip and can return home afterwards. But if you include her now you have a 5-year time window within which she can join you . 

Edited to add: Your other options are long-stay visitor visas (for 3/6/12 months after which she has to return home again) or the various parent visa categories. The "standard" parent visas have a *wait time of at least 15 years*, the "contributory" visas cost over *42,000AUD* and still take around 3 years. Crazy, right? 

Think about it, 
Monika


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Monika,

what about visit visas?

how easy for dependent vs others?

and can we update non-migrating to migrating anytime?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi coolkhu, 

*Including your mom in the current visa application *
I'll refer you directly to the Including family members page on SkillSelect, which states: 



> A dependent relative (other than a dependent child) can be included in your visa application *when you lodge your application*. You *cannot add* a dependent relative to a points tested skilled visa *after* you lodge your application.


You can switch between non-migrating and migrating for partners and children (at least for the 189/190 visas) until the visa decision is made, but not for other relatives. 

*Visitor Visa*
The problem with the subclass 600 visitor visa is that your mom won't be able to stay long and will only have _visitor status_ (i.e. no Medicare, so you'll have to make arrangements for that etc.). How frequently and long she can visit will be decided by the case officer. In addition, you'll have to provide evidence that she has a strong *incentive to return home* after each visit (e.g. property or assets in Pakistan). You may have to provide a security bond (usually between AUD5,000 and AUD15,000) that will be refunded to you if she leaves the country on time and complies with all her visa conditions. If your mom's health deteriorates she may not be able to visit you anymore. 

Regards, 
Monika


----------



## jasneet (Sep 18, 2013)

Dear ExPats,

I have applied for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) VISA a few days back.
In my application, I have added my Mother-in-law as a non-migrating dependent.
I am planning to get a her medical done soon.
But I am concerned about getting her PCC as she does not have a passport yet.

My question is, is there a way around getting a character certification without the PCC?
Also, are more documents needed to prove that she is dependent on me and my spouse?

She is widowed and financially dependent upon us, though she does not physically live with us.

Thanks!


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi coolkhu,
> 
> *Including your mom in the current visa application *
> I'll refer you directly to the Including family members page on SkillSelect, which states:
> ...


Monika, but non-migrating dependent is already in the application right? question is to update from non-migrating to migrating?

the reference you quoted is to add new applicant in the application? OR I am missing something?


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Seriously guys ... I am thinking of giving up hope to go Australia with my mother. That is sad because I have put lot of effort to meet Australian immigration criteria. This is the only thing stopping me to proceed with my application. I wish someone can guide me how to keep my mother with me after immigration. There must be some alternatives.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

What is your problem?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> What is the most prudent thing that I can do in filling out EOI. I would like to bring my mother along with me as she is totally dependent on me. However, since she does not has functional English skills, I have to pay additional AUD 4000. Now thats where my problem begins. I just don't have it at this point in time. I am totally comfortable with the idea that if she losses I lose too, but to reach that point I have to pay a big sum that I don't have. So I do not have that option.
> My second best bet was declaring her as 'non migrating' but what I have understood is that declaring relatives non-migrating only serves the purpose of removing guilt from DIAC conscious and does nothing else. Sound wierd to me but I guess that is the reality.
> In the given circumstances, what are the possible options that I have after migrating Australia to bring her with me either by hook or by crook .


4000 AUD will be asked on the end...not at the application lodgement time...when CO is all satisfied and ready to give both you and your mother grant...at that point he asks for 4000+ AUD ... so you still have few months at least until that time to try to borrow it.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> 4000 AUD will be asked on the end...not at the application lodgement time...when CO is all satisfied and ready to give both you and your mother grant...at that point he asks for 4000+ AUD ... so you still have few months at least until that time to try to borrow it.


Ali ... I understand the process but I have not seen a single person on this forum or any other forum who has successfully got dependent visa for parents. To me its a bet in which I can potentially lose 1- AUD 4200 and 2-My own visa fee and that is going be disastrous for me. 
Someone has suggested me to get my own visa first and then apply her visit visa. When she will be there I should request authorities to let her live with me on medical grounds as there is no one in my home country to take care of her. I am not sure how viable that option is. I would like someone to shed light on it.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

_shel said:


> What is your problem?


Shel ... my problem is the amount of money involved and the uncertainty on likeliness of getting the visa for mother. I can borrow money if I would be certain that she would get visa. Unfortunately, I have not seen a precedent similar to my case. Is there option other than parent visa to keep parents with you in Australia like medical grounds, humanitarian grounds e.t.c.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammalik27, 



> I have not seen a single person on this forum or any other forum who has successfully got dependent visa for parents.


If your mom fulfills the requirements to be considered your dependent and passes her medicals, there is no reason why your visa would not be granted. Applicants from countries with a good social security net and pension payments cannot include their parents in the PR application - we couldn't have, for example. In that sense you are "lucky" to be from Pakistan. 



> I should request authorities to let her live with me on medical grounds as there is no one in my home country to take care of her.


*That's not how it works.* I already described other permanent and temporary options (e.g. various parent visas and visitor visa) in detail. There are visas that allow people to travel to Australia for medical treatments but you must have the money to pay for it and have to leave the country again after 12 months. There are retirement visas but you need to have a substantial amount of money for those. To get a humanitarian visa for your mom you'd have to be under 18 and in Australia on a humanitarian visa yourself . As a skilled migrant you could also send money back home and pay somebody to take care of your mom. 

You only have to pay the second installment for less-than-functional English at the very end, just before the visa grant (as _Ali33_ already mentioned). If they refuse the application, you don't have to pay for that.

Recommended reading: DIAC Booklet 3 - Parent Migration

If you are still unsure, consult a migration agent or lawyer. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

@monika and shel?

If already included dependent as non migrating and medicals and pcc are requested then can we change to other family member? And wht if we dont change then wht are the chances to grant the visa?

@anamalik
Do you still have your mother as non migrating? And at wht stage your application is?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, there is no risk involved in 4000+ AUD for your mother, as they will charge/ask you for that money only if/after they decide that she has successfully passed DIAC checks and is ready to get her visa as soon as you pay that money.


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ammalik27 and coolkhu,
> 
> There is also a *contributory parent* category of visas, see the full overview of parent visa options. If you apply for a contributory parent visa you only have to wait 1-2 years before they start processing the application. Downside: It *costs around 42,000AUD per parent*.
> 
> ...


Oh that is a very sensitive subject! My Dad and Mom are not my dependents but I still want to bring them to Australia (of course if I get a visa myself)))

My option was Contributory Aged Parents category and above post refers to it. But as I read it the cost will be around 20 000AUD for both parents. Can you please help to find out how much Contributory Aged Parents will cost for two parents?


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi ammalik27,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's is news for me. I didn't know that. So that means after I get invitation, I will only pay for my visa not mother right? Then DIAC will perform check and if satisfied will ask me and my mother to get PCC and medical. Once both PCC and medical are cleared and right before the visa is about to be granted they will ask me for AUD 4200 for my mother non-functional English. Have I understood it properly?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammalik27, 

take a look at the visa pricing table. At the time of application for a 190 or 189 or 489 visa, you'd have to pay 3520AUD (= primary applicant charge) + 1760AUD (= additional applicant charge for dependents of age 18+) = *5280AUD*. If your visa is refused that amount won't be refunded. 

On top of that you'll have to pay the second installment just before the visa grant - but only if you get a positive result: 



> For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the *second instalment is $4885*. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.


The total visa fees (without medicals etc.) amount to *10,165AUD*. Note that the fees recently increased. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi ammalik27,
> 
> take a look at the visa pricing table. At the time of application for a 190 or 189 or 489 visa, you'd have to pay 3520AUD (= primary applicant charge) + 1760AUD (= additional applicant charge for dependents of age 18+) = *5280AUD*. If your visa is refused that amount won't be refunded.
> 
> ...


Man ... that is expensive ... :wof:. Monika, just to clarify one thing, I have to pay second instalment after her PCC and Medical is cleared right? After got clearance, all I have to do is to pay second installment and get her visa stamped on her passport.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammalik27, 

yeah, you pay the second installment right before the grant. The CO will tell you that everything has been processed and to pay the second installment so they can grant the visa. 

By the way, it's all electronic nowadays - no more visa stamps. If you want or need a stamp/label to fly out from Pakistan, it will cost you 70AUD per passport. 



> You need to have a valid visa to travel to Australia. We do *not need you to have a visa label* placed into your passport for travel to Australia. This is known as 'label-free' travel, making travel to Australia simpler and more secure.


Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi ammalik27,
> 
> take a look at the visa pricing table. At the time of application for a 190 or 189 or 489 visa, you'd have to pay 3520AUD (= primary applicant charge) + 1760AUD (= additional applicant charge for dependents of age 18+) = *5280AUD*. If your visa is refused that amount won't be refunded.
> 
> ...





espresso said:


> Hi ammalik27,
> 
> yeah, you pay the second installment right before the grant. The CO will tell you that everything has been processed and to pay the second installment so they can grant the visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika for your guidance. It is extremely helpful for me. 

Monika, what if the dependent does not pass PCC or Medical, would CO give me the option to remove her from my application? Also please advise what sort of medical she has to go through. She is 65 and is diabetic. As far as I know, she is doing fine health wise. She suffered from Cancer about 10 years ago and had mastectomy. She is doing fine since then. 

Could you please also tell me what sort of documents do I have to provide to prove her dependency on me. I can give my father death certificate, national identity card proving we are living under the same roof and a declaration that is she dependent on me. She does not have a bank account, so I cannot show regular transfer of money in her bank. 

Once again, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammalik27, 

the Panel Members Instructions are the most comprehensive guide on the medicals. Her diabetes shouldn't be a problem if it is stable and if there is no sign of *end-organ damage* (esp. kidneys). At age 65 she is not considered "elderly" (= 75+) yet, so she has to pass the same tests as you. X-ray to check for active tuberculosis, blood test for hepatitis and HIV, general examination (weight, eyes, hearing, mobility, reflexes, etc.). Read through the information on Form 26 and 160 and you'll know what to expect. You may need to provide records about her cancer and diabetes treatment and current health status form the specialists that are/were treating her. If you get those ready in advance, the assessment of the medicals _may_ be a bit faster. 

Do you have any bills that you paid for her (medical, groceries etc.)? Can other people (third-party, not family) attest that you are taking care of all your mom's expenses? Living under the same roof is one major factor. Search the forum a bit for old posts - __shel_ mentioned some other things that I cannot remember right now (and I am too lazy to search for you ). 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi ammalik27,
> 
> the Panel Members Instructions are the most comprehensive guide on the medicals. Her diabetes shouldn't be a problem if it is stable and if there is no sign of *end-organ damage* (esp. kidneys). At age 65 she is not considered "elderly" (= 75+) yet, so she has to pass the same tests as you. X-ray to check for active tuberculosis, blood test for hepatitis and HIV, general examination (weight, eyes, hearing, mobility, reflexes, etc.). Read through the information on Form 26 and 160 and you'll know what to expect. You may need to provide records about her cancer and diabetes treatment and current health status form the specialists that are/were treating her. If you get those ready in advance, the assessment of the medicals _may_ be a bit faster.
> 
> ...


Monika, our family doctor can give me a letter or something that all her medical expenses were paid by me. I can also get medical opinion from the doctor who has treated her cancer that she has completely recovered. I hope this would work.

In a way, I am only risking AUD 1700 that is paid at the time of visa application, isn't it. After discussing the issue with you, I've come to the conclusion that it would be wise to include her now rather than later. AUD 4200 would drain all me life savings but as you said I only have to pay before visa is about to be granted and in that I think it's worth it.

Thanks Monika for time and guidance. Take Care


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Cancer 10yrs ago is not going to be an issue if it has not come back. I've seen many people get visas 2 years after the all clear so it wont be an issue. Just get medical reports from consultants showing what it was, when and how it was treated and when all clear was given. 

If you can get documents to prove dependency you should be fine.


----------



## appleeye (Oct 9, 2013)

1)Can anyone please let me know if it is possible to change my mother from non migrating dependent to migrating dependent. I have already lodged my application and the CO has been assigned to it.
2) Also, if I am not able to prove dependency, will I be given a option to remove the non migrating dependent from the application
3) If for any reason, non migrating dependent does not clear the medicals, the whole application is rejected or the option to remove the non migrating dependent is given.

Looking for the quick response.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

No its not possible only a spouse or child can be added after lodging the visa.


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

_shel said:


> No its not possible only a spouse or child can be added after lodging the visa.


Hi _shel,
If now I keep my mother as non migrating dependent family member can she apply for PR later let's say after 2 years (not as parent migration)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

No. She must qualify for a visa and the only way for a parent over the age of 50 or without skills is a parent visa which has its own qualifying criteria.


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

_shel said:


> No. She must qualify for a visa and the only way for a parent over the age of 50 or without skills is a parent visa which has its own qualifying criteria.


Does it mean she needs to be non migrating depended in my application to apply for parent visa later? Or she can apply for parent visa even if I stated her as other family member?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

It doesn't matter if you add her as non migrating or not. If she is your parent and meets the requirements of the parent visa she can apply.


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for your clarification _shel


----------



## jaichauh (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Monika,

Thanks for the detailed answer. Actually, I have a similar situation and would like to know if including my single parent (widowed) as dependent non migrating would allow me to sponsor them later without BOF test? Since, I have two siblings ,one in India and another in USA. 

Please advise! Thanks

-Jai


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

No, parents must always meet the balance of family test.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> Monika, our family doctor can give me a letter or something that all her medical expenses were paid by me. I can also get medical opinion from the doctor who has treated her cancer that she has completely recovered. I hope this would work.
> 
> In a way, I am only risking AUD 1700 that is paid at the time of visa application, isn't it. After discussing the issue with you, I've come to the conclusion that it would be wise to include her now rather than later. AUD 4200 would drain all me life savings but as you said I only have to pay before visa is about to be granted and in that I think it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks Monika for time and guidance. Take Care


Hi Monika

I hope you are doing great!

Regarding including mother as a dependent, I would like to ask one question that by declaring my mother as dependent, do we need to pass balance of family test. I have two sisters and they are living with their in laws. I was just wondering that do I also has to pass balance of family test. 

Many Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

No, the balance of family test only applies to parent visas. 

If you have siblings you may however have to go to lengths to prove dependency and why they are your rather than your siblings dependent. Though if you have lots of paperwork proving it you will be fine.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

_shel said:


> No, the balance of family test only applies to parent visas.
> 
> If you have siblings you may however have to go to lengths to prove dependency and why they are your rather than your siblings dependent. Though if you have lots of paperwork proving it you will be fine.


Thank you shel for your response. 

Shel, my sister are living with their in laws and full time house wives. My mother lives with me. What document would you suggest that can help me in proving her dependency. I am thinking of obtaining statutory declaration from my sisters declaring that they are not supporting mother in any shape or form. Apart from that I am also thinking of statutory declaration from my mother declaring that she is dependent on me and has no other source of income such as state or corporate pension.

Please advise. Your advise is always valuable for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

ammalik27 said:


> Thank you shel for your response.
> 
> Shel, my sister are living with their in laws and full time house wives. My mother lives with me. What document would you suggest that can help me in proving her dependency. I am thinking of obtaining statutory declaration from my sisters declaring that they are not supporting mother in any shape or form. Apart from that I am also thinking of statutory declaration from my mother declaring that she is dependent on me and has no other source of income such as state or corporate pension.
> 
> Please advise. Your advise is always valuable for me.


 The main would be that she is already living in your home and has been for some substantial time. That you have not only recently took on responsibility to get a visa. 
Anything that proves she has been living in your hone or you in hers without siblings. Copies of bills, letters, bank statements etc for both of you showing the same address going back for up to a year.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

_shel said:


> The main would be that she is already living in your home and has been for some substantial time. That you have not only recently took on responsibility to get a visa.
> Anything that proves she has been living in your hone or you in hers without siblings. Copies of bills, letters, bank statements etc for both of you showing the same address going back for up to a year.


Thanks shel. Really appreciate your help. I can prove her dependency on me in so many ways. I think I am confident with that now. 
I hope she does fine in medical. That is now my biggest worry. Shel, I was reading somewhere on this forum that there is an objective test to determine medical burden on Australian health service and that is medical cost should not exceed AUD 21,000 over the period of three years. The post was a year old. I am just wondering is it still stand true. Do you have any idea about it.


----------

